# Soft99 Water Block Dark!



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I got a pot of the above product at Waxstock 2017 from Nipponshine.

I have used it but not a lot and not for a while now. I totally forgot how good this is and how good the water behaviour is. I have used a lot of products and I am sure it's this then BSD in terms of beading power!

It is actually a little difficult to get the beading shots as the water does not stay on the panel long enough!

The application is also ridiculously easy!

A few photo's and video's of the water behaviour below:
























































Thanks for looking!
Rob


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone give a suggestion to how durable this wax is? Been considering trying some soft99 with either this wax or fusso. Is this beading much better than fusso or similar


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I have used both and I think this is better in terms of water behaviour although Fusso is amazing to and does last longer. The big plus point of this is it's much easier to use. A lot less effort in removing it!

Rob


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Rob D 88 said:


> I have used both and I think this is better in terms of water behaviour although Fusso is amazing to and does last longer. The big plus point of this is it's much easier to use. A lot lest effort in removing it!
> 
> Rob


Exactly this ^^ :thumb:


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been hovering over this for a while - looks like I will finally pull the trigger after this. Thanks for the review!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for post and great vids. I see they sell a Light Car and a Dark Car version. 

Anyone have any experience to know if the version makes a huge difference as I have both Black and White cars?

Cheers all.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Thanks for post and great vids. I see they sell a Light Car and a Dark Car version.
> 
> Anyone have any experience to know if the version makes a huge difference as I have both Black and White cars?
> 
> Cheers all.


Basically no difference although I think I remember watching something before about just a slight extra darkening additive. Get the Dark it will be fine on the light car!

Rob


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Rob D


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Anyone give a suggestion to how durable this wax is? Been considering trying some soft99 with either this wax or fusso. Is this beading much better than fusso or similar


Think the manufacturer claims 4 months or 10 washes :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great. I Think the only thing i have used that is more hydrophobic than this is sonax extreme protect and shine npt

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

pt1 said:


> Looks great. I Think the only thing i have used that is more hydrophobic than this is sonax extreme protect and shine npt
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This or PNS topped up with BSD is my typical hard use or winter protection. I do a lot of miles and see the additional water behaviour as a bonus for helping keep it clean.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Can this be used on top of Fusso?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe the main differences between the light and dark is that the light has a little more cleaning solvents when applying and the dark has slightly better filling ability’s. 

Gonz.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I believe the main differences between the light and dark is that the light has a little more cleaning solvents when applying and the dark has slightly better filling ability's.
> 
> Gonz.


That sounds like a better description of the product!

Thanks Gonzo.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Guys. Just ordered myself a tub. Went for the light in the end :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

saul said:


> Can this be used on top of Fusso?


They are both very similar in my opinion. You could give it a go

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Apologies for the thread hijack. Just a quickie…

Does Soft99 or Fusso (12 months) stain plastics/trim? I’ve been looking through a number of threads and watched a few videos on YouTube but haven’t seen it mentioned. 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

You need to get it straight back off or it leaves a white stain that's near impossible to remove.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Cyclonetog said:


> You need to get it straight back off or it leaves a white stain that's near impossible to remove.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Very pleased with the light version.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Very pleased with the light version.


Looks good mate.

The water behavious is brilliant!


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry not to hijack this thread. What would you guys recommend I can use on top of Fusso after a wash? I have some Zaino Z8 to use, can I?


----------

